
Show HN: My Hacker News clone - thehandofkwll
https://github.com/bohdyone/hackernews-clone-redux
======
chmaynard
Not sure what the OP means by the term "clone" in the title. I'm pretty sure
the source code for the Hacker News website is proprietary and can't be
cloned, at least in the usual sense.

~~~
thehandofkwll
It's not a feature-complete clone intended to replace or compete with HN in
any way, "HN clone" is just a popular term for an interface that lets you
interact with HN live data. Many coders have implemented such a project as a
way of demonstrating their framework or exploring an approach as I have.

------
thehandofkwll
Take a look, I think I've done some things in an interesting way.

Any feedback would be welcome, particularly if there are more elegant ways to
achieve some of my design goals than those that I've discovered.

------
matt_the_bass
I like how you presented “problem” and “solution” in your read me.

